# Always get pricked picking up hedgie



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Hello! 
I have 2 female hedgehogs that I purchased yesterday. They are both around 6 weeks old and they are quilling. They are doing extremely well and don't seem stressed at all. I have them in a huge C&C and they love it. 

Yesterday I attempted to hold one and her quills pricked me and it did hurt. Since then, I always pick them up with gardening gloves. I do pick them up with a scooping motion. 

Does anybody have any suggestions of what I could do? 

Thanks!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

If you feel the need to protect your hands, I would avoid gloves because they will mask your scent. A better option might be to scoop them up in a blanket, and you can sleep with it first or even rub it on your skin really well to try to get some of your smell on it. Letting the hedgies smell your hand for a minute before picking them up may calm them down a little, but since you just got them and they're quilling, they're bound to be a bit more standoffish.

Honestly though, a lot of hedgies never get used to being picked up, even if they like to be held, and will always put their quills out when you come for them. Getting used to being poked is one of the inevitable parts of being a hedgie owner. You get used to the sensation quickly so that it doesn't hurt as much, and the more you handle them, the more the sharp tips of their quills will dull some.


----------



## kuroneko (Apr 4, 2014)

using a blanket is way better than using a glove just like TikkiLink said, 
I also learned that quills poking ur hands every now and then are just a small price to pay when you get to really bound with them ☺


----------



## Keely (Apr 23, 2014)

My girl is super pokey too, but that's usually when she's afraid or just waking up. Before picking them up make sure they're awake and know that you're there. You don't want to just grab them up without them being aware.
Try petting their quills (If that hurts them try petting their noses) and calming them down before trying to pick them up. Quills do hurt though, and even when they're calm you can get an occasional poke. Just try to get used to it, you'll learn to ignore the pain Lol


----------



## LittleHedgie (May 24, 2014)

when i first got my girl she was super huffy about being picked up, so i started scooping her up with the bedding she was on. it protected my hands, but it was annoying to have to rock her back and forth between my hands in order to knock the bedding lose before i moved her away from the cage!  i just practiced pinking her up more, so i got a bit more used to the poking so it doesn't bother me as much anymore. 

the more you handle them the more they seem to not mind being held or touched. my girl is still a bit huffy when i go to pick her up but she's already starting to uncurl after a few seconds. it'll get better!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful advice! I will definitly keep holding her and using everyone's recommendations!


----------



## lisaaa (Dec 4, 2014)

I want also thanks to everybody for response...


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

One more thing on a side note... are the hedgehogs housed together? You should plan on separating them because when they get older, they can definitely fight. Hedgies are solitary animals and are way healthier this way!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

There are good youube videos on handling grumpy hedgehogs. That's how i learned how to pick-up mine haha


----------

